

Up: A smart armband + mobile app that tracks sleep, exercise, and diet.  - rblion
http://jawbone.com/up/product

======
otoburb
I'm surprised Jawbone didn't stipulate that the UP should come packaged with
different colours, similar to Jawbone's packaging strategy with various
external shells (and colours) for their bluetooth headsets.

Perhaps this is in the works. Looks like a competitor to the Fitbit.

